# Me playing Bartok's Mikrokosmos



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. I have always felt that Mikrokosmos is a great set of teaching pieces, and a great set of exercises, and just great "brain floss" in general for those days when it's hard to focus  Are you doing a project of recording all of book 3?


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Sort of a project...amateur here...yes, Mikrokosmos is great


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)




----------

